# Overkill - the new lathe bench



## ColinFaulkner (Oct 4, 2014)

So I have been reading a bit about vibration and watching some great youtube stuff. There is a network of guys who do really great videos on machining. Also inspired by RodW's work. I have decided to build a new table for my H+F AL300 machine. The other compelling reason is that I am 187cm tall and the standard stand is about 100mm too low (oh my achin' back!!). The plan was to use 100 x 50 x 6mm RHS but it turned out that the local steel supplier was nil stock on this size. I ended up with 100 x 100 x 6mm tube... I figure that once I have a plywood cabinet inside the frame, it will be plenty heavy enough to absorb any vibrations... Have bought adjusting feet for the bottom of the legs too. Will post some images once I work out how...


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 4, 2014)

100x100x6 SHS ! That stuff weighs in at 16.7kg per metre! I'd say you'll have plenty of vibration damping but you're going to have to watch your back when you're shifting it. I'll be interested in seeing your progress.


----------

